# BoW Necron 2nd wave release date



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Haven't seen this on here yet so thought I'd post it, Beasts of War have announced the Necron 2nd wave release date
http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/necrons-may-5th/
said to be 5th May and has a sketch of the Triarch Stalker and what will be included in the 2nd wave which is:

Our information suggests that the release will include the:

Triarch Stalker
Tomb Blade
Canoptek Wraith
Canoptek Spyder
Nemesor Zahndrekh
Vargard Obyron
Illuminor Szeras
Destroyer Lord Upgrade Pack
Heavy Destroyer Upgrade Pack

Chris


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the tomb blade


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

If this do happen I will be very pleased. But what now with the scrathbuilding projects ? Keep on going or wait for the days of May ? :dunno:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Whats really funny is someone went to the effort of sketching the model but failed to realise we know what it looks like as its in the fething codex


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well personally I'm putting my converting and scratchbuilding on hold for the time been, am hoping that the destroyer lord upgrade sprue comes with things like tachyon arrows and gauntlets of fire and also hoping that if it does Bits gets some in stock so I can get multiples of both


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Whats really funny is someone went to the effort of sketching the model but failed to realise we know what it looks like as its in the fething codex


This... and several times at that. You can see it in the pictures on pages 9, 11, 23 and 39 (obviously). Why bother with the sketch?

That said, I hope the wave rumors are true. Aside from my obvious wants of the Stalker and the Wraiths, I'm interested to see what they've done with the special characters. Hopefully they look close to the artwork.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

New Necron wave on 5th of May?


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

No Night scythe/doom scythe yet...=/


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Doesn't look like it but from what I've seen/read we could possibly expect them in the Autumn I believe


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

it will be nice to see the other special characters, and of course the Tomb Blade and Stalker


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Must ... have ... TRIARCH STALKER!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest i think i posted that the likelyhood of a may release quite a while ago, and without WD pictures i cant take this as concrete, wait till we see something from GW itself before we lose our man juice on this rumour


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> To be honest i think i posted that the likelyhood of a may release quite a while ago, and without WD pictures i cant take this as concrete, wait till we see something from GW itself before we lose our man juice on this rumour



Think most of the rumor guys, after they got thrown by the LOTR stuff, said the second wave would still be in the first half of the year... May still fits that for me given June and July will be gearing for 6th ed.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope this is true. While I love metal it just doesn't work with my spyder it keeps falling apart. I need plastic spyders now heck I'll even take failcast if its as good as the recent quality I've been getting. Also Zahndrekh XD Cant wait to use him alongside Imotek or Trayzyn

Wraiths as well, I want wraiths give me Wraiths.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

They do know that there is already a destroyer lord and heavy destroyer model don't they


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I am getting more and more interested in starting a cron army...


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Was going to buy a Ghost Ark to convert to a stalker this weekend... think i'll wait!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

The Triarch Stalker is a must have for any Necron player. I might have to get 2 sets of them >.

I've always wanted to field Tomb Blades, but I haven't had any models that resemble them, nor am I good at scratch building. I'm hoping that they are in a box of 5 for the full set (doubtful, knowing GW). 

Wraiths and Spyders are always nice (I still have the old pewter ones, so they can hold off)

Characters...nice but not too necessary. I'd much rather have the Scythes. Also where is Orikan and Anrakyr? 

Upgrade kits: Neat.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

1: Spyders will hopefully be more than 1 per package, and will be plastic kits and not finecast. Same thing for wraiths. Even if its just 2 spyders per package (Hopefully a full unit of 3, yeah right) I'll be happy.

2: No scarabs by themselves? I have a mob of warriors. I don't need to buy more just to get a few more scarab bases.

3: Want the new characters. Love converting ICs.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

My Tomb World For Some Tomb Blades!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

W/ the different destroyer type upgrades - are we thinking that they are just going to have certain parts and then drop the d-lord and heavy-d models altogether and then you have to buy a regular destroyer and then the upgrade kit??

Looking forward to all the non-IC models. I'm going to guess the stalker is going to come one to a box like the majority of walkers out there. The tomb blades, being bikes, I'm guessing will come like most other bike kits (Eldar being the exception for some strange reason) and be 3 to a box. Maybe even an option of a single one like all the other armies as well. Wouldn't be surprised if wraiths were 3 to a box but I doubt we'd see more than 1 spyder/kit.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Iron, you can get scarabs seperate either by Forgeworld or by Bits & Kits.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if wraiths were 3 to a box but I doubt we'd see more than 1 spyder/kit.


A lot of people have noted the similarity in the artwork between the Wraiths and the Spyders, and I would be surprised if they were not in a combined kit as a result. Thus we may end up with Wraiths that are rather large and Spyders that are rather small.

Given this, I'd expect a combo-kit which can make one model, either a Wraith or a Spyder, but if you're lucky it will come with more scarabs.

On the bikes... all the recent bike releases have been three in a box with many options for different weapons, etc, which is why they are no longer released as a single box as the Eldar jetbikes were.

Pretty much expecting everything else that you say.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

*It figures :/*

Oh, sure, the day that I complete my stalker...


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

The Tomb Blades were easy enough to make out of Deldar bikes and Ghost Ark Warriors, but I was too lazy to build my own Stalkers. Been waiting for those buggers since the dex came out.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

People who want to run a spyderspam list are going to be paying dearly for their scarab tide dreams if its only one a box.

Especially since we all know the kit will be 33 bucks a pop like everything else.

They better not be failcast either.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that Scarabs are going into the Spyder boxes, personally.

Midnight


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well that would be very nice as well.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

If you guys need more scarabs what I would recommend doing is buying a set of 40mm round bases (here). Since swarms are 4 scarabs per base, I would take one scarab off each base and glue it to the new base. ta da! 25% more scarabs. On a different note, do we have any idea about Night/Doom scythes? Possibilities for the wraith/spyder/swarm I can think of is probably either a set of 5 swarms by themselves and a wraith/spyder box or a seperate wraith box and a spyder box with 3-5 scarabs.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think that the Scythes are probably going to end up part of the rumoured 'Autumn of Flyers', which is meant to be the first expansion for the new 6th ed.

Also... I'm thinking wraiths will end up 3 to a box, and we'll see a seperate spider box that has several scarab bases with it.

Either way.. hurry up with the WD leaks damnit!


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

So I just ordered 3 of those Cylon Raiders to proxy up as Scythes as I need them for a tourny next month. I only hope the Stalker news is true as I need one for my list as well.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> 1: Spyders will hopefully be more than 1 per package, and will be plastic kits and not finecast. Same thing for wraiths. Even if its just 2 spyders per package (Hopefully a full unit of 3, yeah right) I'll be happy.


i'm actually hoping for either just one with 3 bases of scarabs or 3 with 9 bases of scarabs, but I realize the later is reaching.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd like to throw this link in here for those of you griping about lack of scarabs.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Necrons/NECRON_SCARAB_SWARMS.html


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Lord Azune said:


> I'd like to throw this link in here for those of you griping about lack of scarabs.
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Necrons/NECRON_SCARAB_SWARMS.html


People know about that, but do you really want to be paying more then £1 each for scarabs?


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Lord Azune said:


> I'd like to throw this link in here for those of you griping about lack of scarabs.
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Necrons/NECRON_SCARAB_SWARMS.html


You're almost certainly better off spending the extra £4.50 for the same number of scarabs, but an extra 12 warriors. Surely you'd get £5 for them on ebay? Or you could use them for casualties, objective markers, etc.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Honestly, given my love of FW models and the quality of detail on the scarabs, I'd love to swap out all my normal ones for FW ones. (No, I'm not selling you my scarabs. Till I replace them that is.)


----------

